# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Suggestions de citations à la con

## Doc TB

Vous les avez déjà vu : la home de Canard PC contient une citation à la con en haut à droite. Et il est grand temps d'en changer. 

Bref, proposez vos citations (50 signes max), les meilleures seront intégrées rapidement.

----------


## Tien 12

Vu que tu l'as mise, je me permet de poster celle d'Epike




> Pas vraiment un suggestion mais plutôt une proposition d'hommage à Albanel, en rajoutant dans les phrases aléatoires qui s'affichent à droite du menu un truc du genre :
> "Site protégé par le pare feu Open Office"
> 
> Voila j'ai dit ma connerie, sur ce, bonne nuit les canards hallucinogènes demain je me lève tôt j'ai cour de chinois.

----------


## Boitameuh

L'occasion fait le caneton.

----------


## Avathar

"Brulons le jardin d'Heden"

----------


## Doc TB

Des citations qui ont un rapport avec l'informatique ou avec le site...

----------


## Boitameuh

J'édite alors.

----------


## Epike

Bon c'est pas digne de Mickael Youn mais je propose quand même :

- Le seul canard qui migre dans vos (ou vers vos) toilettes.
(oui oui, lire canard pc au toilettes c'est génial  ::wub:: )

- Silence ça geek.

- Canard PC, encore une victoire de canard. 
(référence au slogan de canard WC)

----------


## Altyki

J'adore ces citations à la con, quand j'ai découvert ça, je n'avais pas pu m'empêcher de faire des refresh pour toutes les voir.  ::wub:: 

Perso j'adore la proposition d'Epik "Site protégé par le pare feu Open Office" et celle d'Avathar ("Brûlons le jardin d'Heden"), mais pour cette dernière je ne sias pas malheureusement si c'est posible vu que l'on cite une marque déposée.

EDIT : "Site protégé par le pare feu Open Office" est déjà rajoutée, quelle réactivité !

----------


## L'invité

J'ai pensé à un truc du genre:
"site classé au patrimoine mondial de l'UNESCO"

Edit: et je viens aussi de penser a un truc qui tournerai autour du jeu de mot "site con"/"sitcom" mais je sais pas comment le tourner.

----------


## Rhoth

"Coucou, tu veux voir mon site ?"

"En hommage à Wagner et Bayrou."

----------


## fenrhir

- Enfin du canard fourré au lapin !
(je me demande d'où je la tiens, celle-là).

- Le magazine qui aime les caleçons et les bits.
(référence à la dernière couv et à toé, Docky T :B): .
Variante :  - Le magazine qui regarde les bits sous les caleçons.

- Site validé HTML Noobzor Validator 2.0

Fenrhir

----------


## TheToune

"Casse toi pauvre canard !"
"Ceci n'est pas un site."
"Attention, Site en construction constante."
"Merci d'enlever vos chaussure avant de rentrer."
"Quel est le con qui à fait cette citation ?"
"Ici, réserve naturelle de psychopathes."
"Bouclage en cours, veuillez vous taire."
"Site garantie sans news utile."
"Jouer au jeux vidéos tue ... Les autres."

----------


## Gregouze

Episode III La revanche des sites.

----------


## Altyki

C'est la danse des connards.

----------


## Gregouze

C'est la décadence des canards. :variante:

----------


## Altyki

J'aime !

----------


## Gregouze

Ce site a été développé couché.

----------


## Epike

Carotte.dll is missing

----------


## kaldanm

"Merci de ne pas envoyer pas de fer à friser, on s'arrache suffisement de cheveux pendant le bouclage"

----------


## TheToune

"Ne pas cliquer ici."

----------


## Epike

Le site illégitime de Bugs Bunny et Daffy Duck

Edit : Je rajoute : 

- Anéfé.
- Labellisé par Omar Boulon.
- Se lit en tongue ou en chaussette.

----------


## Altyki

Partez tant qu'il est encore temps !
Aucun lien avec un parti politique.
Y2k compliant.

----------


## Gregouze

Également disponible en langage des cygnes.

----------


## Epike

> Également disponible en langage des cygnes.


 :^_^:

----------


## ducon

⁠aptitude install canardpc ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Carotte.dll is missing


Trés bon ça, adopté !  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 18h52 ----------




> - Enfin du canard fourré au lapin !


Idem pour celle la

----------


## Say hello

"45min à thermostat 7"?

(je suis nul  ::P: )

----------


## Tramb

> ⁠aptitude install canardpc ?


... Normalement quelqu'un devrait arriver avec un "yum install canardpc" d'ici peu  ::): 

(J'aime beaucoup celui des cygnes)

----------


## _Uriel_

2l Aon2 bonA65 rlL6 c6cl c,62f qn6 Aon2 6f62 ALVlw6nf foLqn.

 ::):

----------


## Athelas

- (Boulon) Spassibot ! Get a bigger Canard here

- Site certifié Canard Export

- Nouveau : contient du canard frais

Erf, c'est pas mon fort !

----------


## _Uriel_

> Erf, c'est pas mon fort !


Han le jeu de mots involontaire  ::o:

----------


## Athelas

> Han le jeu de mots involontaire


:nelson:  :B): 
On aurait pu sortir un facepalm de canard, mais c'est tiré par les plumes

----------


## ducon

Enlarge your canard.

----------


## Epike

- Ouvert les dimanches et jours fériés.

- Le site hard aware (référence au philosophe Jean Claude Van Damme)

----------


## _Uriel_

Le site du lapin qui tue.

----------


## Say hello

Half_bot.bat has encounter an error!

----------


## Dark Fread

By canards. For canards.        CPC.

----------


## johnclaude

"c'était juste pour dire à zezette qu'elle m'attende pas parce que j'ai paumé les clefs du camion"
"enlarge your cyrix certified"

----------


## Frogg

Gare au déjà-vu, tant pis:

Optimisé pour les Palm / Ipœd

Personne n'échappe à Linux au râble.

Mettez un tigre dans votre routeur.

Le site des cons multiplexés.

A chacun son input, à chacun son Mac.

Pom de reinette et Pom d'Hadopi, tapis tapis rouge!

Le site qui vous tient la 3G haute.

What canard do for you?

Le pire hâtage, c'est le bouclage.

Omar scie beaucoup!

C'est où qu'on sort?

Le site qui mange pas de pain, car ça tue les canards.

Mais où est donc Horny, canard?

Imaginez que Dieu réincarne le Christ en clavier.

Certes un mail chaud.

 :tired: 


J'adore ton développé couché Gregouze!  ::lol::

----------


## Doc TB

Très joli ces dernières, on peut quasiment toutes les prendre telles quelles.

----------


## Frogg

> Très joli ces dernières, on peut quasiment toutes les prendre telles quelles.


Merci, j'espère que d'autres canards vont me clouer le bec.  :;):

----------


## Fret

"insérez le disque 2"

"vends rein contre accès internet"

"Ca c'est de l'internet 2.0"

"vends masque de super héros"

"migration du site vers 3615 cpc en cours... Veuillez patienter"

"vous êtes bien chez Omar et Emile nous ne sommes pas là pour le moment..."

----------


## _Uriel_

"Bienvenue dans la Zone"

----------


## Diwydiant

"All Your Base Are Belong To Us"

"Site Officiel de Jesus, Hans et Hubert"

"Error 404."

"Come Get Some"

"Le site fan d'HADOPI Pikaka"

----------


## ducon

> "All Your Base Are Belong To Us"


J’aurais plutôt proposé « All your bouse are Boulon to Hulk. »

----------


## Dark Fread

"Cette phrase a été rédigée par un lecteur (ndDocTB : moi et mes idées de c...)"

----------


## Say hello

> "Cette phrase a été rédigée par un lecteur (ndDocTB : moi et mes idées de c...)"


Pour rappel, c'est 50 caractère maxis..


Ah bah tient...

"Pas plus de 50 caractères".

----------


## Tramb

"Attention, ceci n'est pas un site sur le cyclimse."

----------


## Tien 12

"Comme son nom l'indique, ce site ne contient que des lapins."

----------


## ducon

Site à canards-lapins phisolophes.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pour rappel, c'est 50 caractère maxis..
> Ah bah tient...
> "Pas plus de 50 caractères".


J'ai même pas compté en fait, j'avais pas vu que ça dépassait autant  :^_^: 

Bon alors, hum...


"Ce site est une véritable sandale."

----------


## Athelas

En promo : -15% sur les performances !

----------


## Menkar

Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

A base de Skyblogs remis dans l'ordre.

Ça Desproges à la règle ?

Chaud lapin et plus si affilié.

----------


## unpierrot

Plus d'infos sur 36 15 Canard PC.

La direction n'est pas responsable du webmaster.

Coucou, tu veux voir mon site ?

Ce site est conforme au standard Minitel 2.0

----------


## Frogg

Insert Coin

----------


## Anonyme32145

Canard m'a tuer.

----------


## Pinkipou

"Game au beurre" ou "Game aux vers".

----------


## Pinkipou

"Entrée gratuite, rafraîchissements à volonté."

----------


## wardog

"Site garanti sans steroïdes ni anabolisants."
"Attention: ce site contient des idiots."
"Votre ip contient un pare-feu."
"Boulon, il reste du foie gras?"
"Attention, moderateurs mechants."
"Site developpé à la caféine."

----------


## Epike

"quoraicteur ortaugrafique daizactiver"

----------


## Narm

"ici, un truc drôle"
"garanti sans radiation"
"Y a du bon Couly"
"Wabon ?"
"Il fait 19,5"

----------


## kaldanm

Ne pas cliquer ICI

----------


## Altyki

Ce matin, un lapin...

----------


## Epike

> Ne pas cliquer ICI


Owned, saleté  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

"Canardpc, un site trop ultime parce q"
"ATTENTION, ce message est aussi inutile"

----------


## Say hello

"Un site que l'on peut mettre dans son Q"

----------


## xheyther

Navigateur passez à tribord 
On est tous le mac de quelqu'un
Web 3538.3773 ready®
Combien de L avec votre canard ?
Parle plus fort j'ai un lapin dans l'oreille
Just browse it.
Made in Taïwan _(special cassdédi Half)_

Edit :
Une dernière pour la route :
Nécessite une carte son compatible Sound Blaster™

----------


## ducon

Heden, le partenaire d

----------


## Erokh

Le seul site internet classé seveso

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Canard PC : Hadopi approved

----------


## Altyki

Insert coins(-coins) !

----------


## Epike

"Optimisé Windows 3.1"

----------


## Boitameuh

Des croutons et des hommes : Canard PC.

----------


## Grishnak

"Site réalisé sans trucage"

"Aucun canard n'a été blessé pour réaliser ce site"

----------


## Airwalkmax

"Le site où l'on aime les jeux virils"

----------


## Altyki

Monde de merde !

----------


## Athelas

En mai, canarde ce qu'il te plait !

----------


## Kadehar

"Appuyez sur ALT-F4"

----------


## M0zArT

Ce site contient des vidéos de Canards Leakés.

----------


## Gregouze

Découvrez comment passer du coq à LAN.

----------


## Guest

Jésus des bites, prophète informatique.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h35 ----------

Doc TB à poil sur un t-shirt : la ligne hardwear est lancée.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h36 ----------

Enlève ta main de ton slip, ta mère te regarde.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h37 ----------

T'as de la chance, on aime bien les geeks puceaux.

----------


## Legnou

Compatible avec tout les navigateurs sauf  Eric Tabarly

Attention ce site contient des gros canards

----------


## Sao

"Ce site ne s'affiche pas bien sur Mac, mais c'est la faute à Half."

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Y'a vraiment de bonnes citations, mais malheureusement trop de private jokes, que le visiteur lambda ne saisira pas. Dommage.

----------


## _Uriel_

Je trouve que "Insert coin" est juste géniale.

----------


## Epike

> Ne pas cliquer ICI


Celui la est énorme aussi  ::P:

----------


## Epike

> Doc TB à poil sur un t-shirt : la ligne hardwear est lancée.


Un truc dans ce genre? : 



 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

TB c'est Tite Bite en fait ?  :tired:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

PAR-FAIT  ::love::

----------


## bigxtra

_Canard PC : un coin c'est tout._

----------


## Anon4782

Casse toi pauv' coin

----------


## unpierrot

Ce site ne sera ni repris ni échangé.

----------


## Doc TB

Une première fournée vient d'être rajoutée  :;):

----------


## Silver

"On vous en prie, faites comme chez nous."
"Yes we cane !" (ou "Yes we canard !" pour les machos).
"Garage à bits."  ::ninja::

----------


## Apogee

Gregouze m'a tué pour la soirée là... 

PS: J'essaye d'en trouver une histoire de pas être HS.

"Les voies du kernel sont impénétrables"

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

2 coins, 1 angle, 3 possibilités.

 :tired:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Un truc pour augmenter les visites du genre :

Viagra ghb teen mp3 Ariel Sharon

----------


## unpierrot

Dans ton CLUF.

----------


## Doc TB

> Un truc pour augmenter les visites du genre :
> 
> Viagra ghb teen mp3 Ariel Sharon


On s'est fait ban de Google Actu pour un truc du genre, j'ai pas envie de renouveller l'expérience maintanant qu'ils nous ont déban depuis une semaine.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Legnou

Le site des canards qui aiment les bits

Un coin c'est tout

Garantit sans OGM ni José Bové

----------


## ducon

> On s'est fait ban de Google Actu pour un truc du genre, j'ai pas envie de renouveller l'expérience maintanant qu'ils nous ont déban depuis une semaine.


 :haha:

----------


## Say hello

"Le site des amis des poneyz."

----------


## Silver

> On s'est fait ban de Google Actu pour un truc du genre, j'ai pas envie de renouveller l'expérience maintanant qu'ils nous ont déban depuis une semaine.


Attention, votre nom est toujours Canardplus.com dans Google Actu : preuves (en bas).

----------


## Raphyo

Mais toi là, reste pas dans ton coin.

----------


## Guest

Visiteur n°999 999, dommage !

----------


## Altyki

Nouveau : maintenant avec 54,83% de lapin en plus !

----------


## znokiss

Canard à l'orange (box).


Euh bof, en fait.

----------


## Athelas

Ping ? Pyongyang !
:sortencourant:

----------


## Altyki

Ca été proposé ça :

\_o<

?

----------


## Narm

> Ca été proposé ça :
> 
> \_o<
> 
> ?


J'adore  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

C'est pas copyraighté par Tromzy, ce symbole ?

----------


## BarmyFailure

"Rien ne s'affiche ici sous (navigateur)." (avec le navigateur qui va bien ou tel quel)

"Vous n'utilisez pas le bon navigateur"

"Merci de ne pas lire ceci"

"Votre navigateur vient de s'échouer"

"Sortie de secours"

"Entrez sans (nous) frapper"

"Encore une et j'arrête de rafraichir la page"

Et je tien à remercier tous les canards qui m'ont inspiré,  :;): 

"Ces phrases appartiennent au domaine public"

C'est tout ce que j'ai de pas trop bidon pour l'instant  ::|:

----------


## Castor

"Ici chacun se tutoie, ça raccourcit les insultes."

----------


## _Uriel_

"Le canard qui tire pas dans les coins"

----------


## Lord_Sinclair

"Pas besoin d'être accompagné pour entrer"

----------


## ducon

Pas besoin d’être un con peigné pour entrer.

----------


## d2n

"Pour accéder à la zone V.I.P. Appuyer sur ALT + F4."

Variante
"Canard pc recrute, pour accéder a l'offre appuyer sur ctrl + alt + suppr."

Apres y'a plein de variante, "Concours, 1 iphone  gagner, pour acceder au formulaire appuis sur alt + f4)

----------


## Gregouze

Halte! F4.

----------


## d2n

A ... B ... C ... Courage plus que 23 lettres a apprendre

----------


## Athelas

Site sponsorisé par la grippe aviaire

Merci de votre achat, à bientôt !

Votre carte bleue a bien été enregistrée, merci de votre visite !

Ce site vous sera facturé 15€ le clic, puis 0.15€ la minute

Pour continuer, tapez "Nicolas est un con"

CheatCode pour voir Carla à poil, cliquez ICI

Parlez, ami, et entrez !

On enlève son slip avant d'entrer, merci !

----------


## Doc TB

Merci d'éviter les trucs politiques, les private joke ainsi que le pipi-caca basique :-S

----------


## Tromzy

"jeuxvideos.com, c'est à côté"

"Partenaire officiel du salon de l'agriculture"

"CanardPC, le site qui rêve de te lécher les...ha, plus de place"

"Laissez votre cerveau à l'entrée"

"Ce site ramène l'être aimé"

"Le site où Ron survit à la fin"

"Optimisé pour Safari... Non je déconne"

----------


## Samzamel

"H5N1 approved"

"Canard PC, le site qui vous kiffe à l'intérieur"

"Quoi de neuf Docteur?"

"Ce site s'autodétruira dans 10 secondes"

"Codé avec des bits qui se suivent à la queueleuleu"

"Ralentissez, vous risquez de renverser des hommes en slip"

"Le canard m'a posé un lapin"

"Le canard déchaîné"

----------


## Lapinaute

Open Office block this file "anefe.exe" 

Ce mat teint, un las pain as-tu ? Hééé un chat soeur !! (-_-)"

----------


## unpierrot

Le canard PC n'est pas un oiseau.

Ici, les canards s'amusent avec des souris.

----------


## Altyki

"Un canard et ça repart !"
"Canard de bonne foi."

(J'aime bien le "Le canard m'a posé un lapin" de Samzamel)

----------


## johnclaude

This website is enlarge your penis certified

----------


## Non_Identifie

" Ceci n'est pas un lien hypertexte "

----------


## M0zArT

Et mon "Ce site contient des vidéos de Canards Leakés" ? 
Non ?  :Emo: 

*[EDIT du jour]* ça marche aussi avec :

"Ce site contient des recettes de Canards Leakés"

"Ce site contient des images de Canards Leakés"

"Ce site contient des photos de Canards Leakés"

Etc...

----------


## d2n

_"Vous vous faites quand même un peu chier... Non ?"

"citation en construction"


_

----------


## Samzamel

Coucou, tu veux voir mes bits?

----------


## Anon4782

Puisque le topic Dieudonné est encore très actif:

"Aucun juif n'a été torturé lors de la réalisation de ce site"

En plus d'être irrésistiblement drôle, le scandale a le mérite d'attirer les foules.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Omar m'a moderer (un pneu private joke celle la).

Ceci n'est Pas un Canard.
Ceci n'est Pas CPC.

Ici on ne fait pas les choses a moitié. (oui bon...)
Garantie sans intelligence artificielle.
A l'ouest d'Heden.
J'ai oublié la dernière.  ::(:

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai oublié la dernière.


Haha  ::XD:: 
Excellente, celle-là !  :;):

----------


## mescalin

_Un picard sinon rien !_

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Miam.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Il ne faut pas prendre les joueurs de bons jeux pour des canards sauvages.

----------


## Boitameuh

Là où vont tous les gens bons.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Là où vont tous les gens bons.


A Bayonne?

----------


## Courtequeue

Vous pouvez maintenant éteindre votre ordinateur

----------


## Lionel33

L'essayer c'est l'hadopi  ::P: 

Hadopi à core défendant !

----------


## Boitameuh

> A Bayonne?


 ::P:  ::P: 
Je sais pas où ils vont, c'est une traduction libre de ce morceau :

----------


## Tiax

_Monde de merde_

----------


## Paoh

_Magazine alternatif en continu_

----------


## Courtequeue

Nous pouvons maintenant éteindre votre ordinateur  ::ninja:: 

Vous entrez dans la canardième dimension

----------


## Phenixy

Ce canard s'auto-détruira dans 19.5 secondes.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

"Attention ! Vieux cons aigris repérés ici !"

----------


## Johnny Boy

"Vous êtes ici"

"Attention, site archéologique"

 :tired:

----------


## Greg.

La copie tue ce site

Recevez, gratuitement, une citation à chaque refresh

Ne pas éteindre l'ordinateur en consultant ce site

Tirer la prise pour quitter ce site

Quittez ce site plutôt que votre copine

Quittez votre copine plutôt que ce site 

 ::O:

----------


## psycho_fox

Last night a canard saved my life (from the spy) !

----------


## Akodo

Ce site est plébiscite par la Chine.

----------


## wardog

Yes, we can (ard)!

----------


## Dorian

"Je suis une légende"

----------


## gun

"Bienvenue dans mon échoppe!" ::lol::

----------


## Dorian

"C_ _ _ R _ - _ C" hum... Un A ?

"_ A _ A R _ - P _" hum ... Un C ?

"Ne peut être vendu séparément"

----------


## gun

"Site déconseillé aux mineurs et aux camionneurs"

----------


## Toorop

Drôle de sith...

----------


## Dorian

10h27, 30/12/1985

----------


## Dark Fread

Attention, peut contenir des traces d'arachnides.

----------


## Shade213

Site issue de l'agriculture biologique.

Toute ressemblance avec un Canard existant ou ayant existé ne saurait être que fortuite.

Site dévloppé par des GoldFarmers Chinois.

Site interdit aux Noëlistes.

----------


## Lapinaute

Les classiques :

Move 'zig'

All Your Base Are Belong To Us

For great justice !

----------


## mescalin

Mes couilles sur ton nez, ça fait un dindon !

----------


## Taï Lolo

Au fait, l'ancestral "Parler ne fait pas cuire le riz", il y est plus ?

----------


## Dorian

> Au fait, l'ancestral "Parler ne fait pas cuire le riz", il y est plus ?


C'est vrai qu'elle se fait rare. Je sais pas d'où elle sort, mais elle m'a marqué, je l'ai tout le temps en tête.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

"Parce qu'on aime l'informatrique"

----------


## Nadoue

J'aime beaucoup le "Allez encore une, et j'arrête de rafraîchir la page"

----------


## [Braiyan]

Canard PC a soutenu 3D Realms dans son action en faveur du développement durable.

----------


## Froyok

> Canard PC a soutenu 3D Realms dans son action en faveur du développement durable.


 ::XD:: 


C'est fou, j'ai aucun talent pour des citations de ce genre :

"Site optimisé pour le bogue de l'an 2000."

----------


## Dark Fread

Le site de ceux qui ont un énorme sexe à piles.

----------


## ducon

Mouais, facile.

----------


## Pinkipou

> Mouais, facile.


Celle-là est cool.

----------


## Alexko

Attention, le jeu vidéo rend violent.
Britney Spears nue ICI (cliquer 12 fois).
Click here to enlarge your péniche.
Attaque DoS détectée, IP transmise à la police.
CanardPC recommande Netscape 3.0.
Lache té com'

----------


## ducon

Attention, le jeu vidéo rend violet.
Attaque MSDOS détectée, IP transmise à la police.

----------


## Nielle

Hadopti li canard  :^_^:

----------


## Johnny Boy

Quel est la différence entre un crocodile?

----------


## Dark Fread

500 canards, sur la ligne de départ ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


; 500 couillons, derrière Boulon  ::ninja::  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3pEVLmEbco

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Half-optimizaid saïte.

----------


## Dark Fread

Picolez avec la modération.

----------


## BSRobin

Défense d'afficher. Loi du 29 Juillet 1881.
Site interdit en Allemagne.
Aux sombres héros de gamers

----------


## Froyok

> Picolez avec la modération.


J'adore !  :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Si les lapins en avaient, on les appelerait des canards.

----------


## Kamasa

Celui éconduit, c'est celui qui ne lit pas.
(canardpc bien sur  ::lol::  )

----------


## Altyki

Coucou Maman !

----------


## gun

L'huile de coude c'est pour la branlette. (pardon)

----------


## redsensei

En cadeau : 100 Nouveaux amis pour ton _Fesse_bouc

: Des lecteurs pour ton blog

: Des fans pour ton Skayblog

----------


## Zouuu

Bientôt compatible Mac

----------


## ducon

> En cadeau : 100 Nouveaux amis pour ton _Fesse_bouc


100 nouveaux amis dans ton fessebouc ?

----------


## unpierrot

Ce site n'est pas un site sur le cyclimse.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ce site n'est pas un site sur le cyclimse.


Salaud, j'ai oublié de poster mon idée là-dessus  ::o: 
Faudrait une erreur de dyslexie avec "site", donc je propose de faire ça avec "website", ce qui donne : 

Ce wesbite n'est pas un wesbite sur le cyclimse. Merci.  :B):

----------


## gun

Ce sith est obsèdé par le pouvoir obscur de la force dtc.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Canar PC, un site avec des geeks épanouis.

----------


## BuzzerMan

Il pourrait aussi y avoir "Ce site s'affiche pas très bien sur Opera, mais c'est voulu !"

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Canar PC, un site avec des geeks épanouis.


On est pas des geeks t'entends on est pas des putains de geeks !!! ::(:

----------


## Akihabara

"lol c tro koule !" (kevinlebogoss17)

----------


## Anton

"Si les canards ressemblent à des lapins, c'est normal."

----------


## johnclaude

> *Canar* PC, un site avec des geeks épanouis.


Canar PC, 1 site cent corecteur ortografike ta vu?

----------


## Gregouze

Nous ne vendons pas de cannes à repasser.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Site codé par Half, attention aux bugs.

----------


## hodvy

"l'informatique c'était mieux avant"

"Sais tu danser la canardioka ?"

"Si c'est votre 1er commentaire, vous êtes obliger de prendre une crit'"

"dis que t'as tort canard !" (dictator ti toum pschiiiii  :<_<: )

----------


## Pinkipou

"Ce site déconne sérieusement."

"Attention humour gras, anorexiques s'abstenir."
"(3 $173 3$7 $3(µr1$3 p4r µn 4£90r17hm3 Ð3 (h1ƒƒr3m3n7 $µrpµ1$$4n7"

----------


## Dekans

> Casse toi pauv' coin


Casse toi pov' cron :variante:

----------


## BSRobin

> Casse toi pov' cron :variante:


Je suggère :
1 * * * * casse-toi pov' cron

----------


## redsensei

Ce site est télé-surveillé par un alien  :Cigare:

----------


## Wobak

Aux belges : Attention, il y a une frite dans un coin.

----------


## Miniwaz

Coin coin?

----------


## Anton

Au fait, j'ai plus fait de morse depuis que j'ai été démobilisé, en 1919, alors ça veut dire quoi 




> −·−· ·− −· ·− ·−· −·· ·−−· −·−· ·−·−·− −·−· −−− −−


?

Merci  :tired:

----------


## Altyki

http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/morse.htm

Pour les feignasses :


Spoiler Alert! 


CANARDPC.COM

----------


## Miniwaz

Le trou du cul du web.

----------


## psycho_fox

Liberté, Insanités, Canard PC.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Ne pas confondre ce site avec le magazine : risques de meurtrissures du sphincter.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Pourquoi le lapin a-t-il traversé la route ?

---------- Post ajouté à 23h22 ----------

Nous savons que vous n'êtes pas abonné, merci d'aller vous faire voir ailleurs.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h23 ----------

Leaaaaaaaaaaaave Boulon alooooooooooooone !!!

---------- Post ajouté à 23h24 ----------

C'est tout... Pour le moment.

----------


## _Uriel_

Envoyez votre civet.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Le journalisme total, c'est totalement con.

----------


## Zouuu

La croisière, ça use ...

----------


## Lapinaute

Postée dans un autre topic : "Le canard avec des lapins dedans".

----------


## VosT

C'est toujours d'actualité ce topic ? Parce que ça manque de VRAI citation:
"Frite est bête"
"Frite y FEAR"
"Frite y cheat!"
"Frite a /ragequit !"

Sinon :
"Kaz Hirai rechante son tube _Hava Naguila_"

----------


## rOut

Ce canard est à prendre avec sept lapins.

----------


## Yasko

:cmbdtc: Comme ma byte dans ton CPU.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Prepared to be boulonnized.

----------


## Darkath

Quand le canard lève la queue, c'est qu'il est en confiance 

 ::blink::  (ça marche aussi avec Gringo remarque)

----------


## [dT] Moustik

"Ce site fonctionne sans carotte au bout du nez"
"Les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites"
"Mangez légers, jouez gras !"
"Le seul site qui ne vous fait pas confiance"
"Tu connait le coup du lapin ?"
"Attention, sol glissant"
"Ne marchez pas sur les carottes, merci"
"Oui, ce site parle aussi de recettes de cuisine"


D'autres qui arrivent...

*Edit :*

"Encore plus grincheux que Donald"
"Encore plus avare que Picsou"
"Une variante du Manuel du Castor Junior"
"Evitez le soleil, c'est malsain"
"Déconseillé au moins de 16 ans"
"Ceci est un version BETA"
"Les chasseurs ne sont pas tolérés ici"

*Edit 2 :*
"Mangez de la vache, du poisson ou du cochon, mais laissez nous en paix !"
"Et hop, un nouveau pigeon... Heu, canard."
"Attention, ce site peut avoir des effets laxatifs"
"Ne mangez pas 5 fruits et légumes par jours"
"Les vannes, plus elles sont grasses plus je les aimes." (Obélix style)
"Etre dépendant de ce site n'est pas (trop) nocif"

*Edit 3 :*
"Ce site n'a rien a envier aux autres"
"Si tu ne viens pas à CPC, CPC viendra à toi !"
"Un canard avertis le vaut bien."

Bon aller, j'arrête là. Sinon on va me retrouver ligoté avec mon propre fil de clavier.

----------


## Wobak

Lire plus pour lire plus !
CPC tu l'achètes ou tu t'abonnes !

----------


## Darkath

CPC, le canard qui réveille tes voisins.

----------


## lanef300

Canard un jour, canard toujours!

----------


## unpierrot

Connard PC c'est moins vendeur mais ça nous tentait.

----------


## Silver

"El primero PC Gaming magajine in France !"

Faisant référence aux propos du redac chef, approximativement traduit dans la langue de Couly.  ::ninja::

----------


## nahar

Tu vas te faire coincer.
Reste pas dans ton coin.
Ce n'est pas un site sur les confitures de coings.
CPC.com, le recoin du web.

----------


## Dekans

Ptet un truc à faire avec "insert new coin"

----------


## Ash_Crow

"Insert Coin" fait partie des phrases déjà là.

----------


## Zilief

Le site trop über-métro-gaming !
Omar m'a bouloner !
Achetez CPC ou on libère Half !
Un site en bêta, fait par des bêtas
Gagnez votre poids en amiga !
Moi, mes geeks, je les nourris au CanardPC
Insert Coin-coin
Les geeks, c'est d'la nerd !

----------


## Phenixy

_Save the Kernel32, save the world._

----------


## lokideath

Le chargement a échoué.
Recherche avancée.
Nos modérateurs sont élevés en plein air.
Nos bots sont issus du commerce équitable. 
Merci d'essuyer votre souris avant d'entrer.
Cette citation restera vide par manque de QI.
---------- *CENSURE* ----------
Nous sommes désolés, la citation est trop occupée.
La citation est surchargée, merci de réessayer.
ERROR 408736.
Ce site n'est pas prévu pour l'auto-destruction.
Citation bannie pour non respect des règles.
Citation licenciée pour faire plus de bénéfices.

----------


## Aosia

1 000 000 ème visiteur, bravo, ,vous êtes en retard.
N'oubliez pas de changer l'heure d'été ce soir.
Canardpc : dernier site visité par Jean paul II.
Un site avec couche d'eau jaune.

Edit :  

Le site qui aurait pu être racheté par univer-sale.
Ici, pas de canne Art.
Le site qui empêche ton iphone d'imploser.

----------


## fel

H1N1? Touché coulé!

----------


## Kamasa

Toujours d'actualité :

Site vacciné au Celvapan.

 ::P:

----------


## Aosia

Yé vé té toué !
Damned, yé né soui pas sour lé forum dé FARC ?
Vous êtes ici.

----------


## Roland Flure

Si vous pouvez lire ceci c'est que vous avez Internet. Félicitations.

----------


## Dark Fread

"Elle était à chier la phrase précédente, hein ?"

----------


## Zeppo

J'parie qu'elle a déjà été dite mais bon:


""Le site qui casse trois pattes à un canard"
(Big up aux expression bien d'chez nous vindidious  :B): )

----------


## [dT] Moustik

"Omelette interdite"
"Ce site est 100 % éco-illogique"
"Les seules pattes-de-lapins que nous vendons sont celles des cheaters !"
"On a mangé Poil-de-Carotte"
"FireFox en laisse uniquement"

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> "Le site qui casse trois pattes à un canard"
> (Big up aux expression bien d'chez nous vindidious )


C'est une expression originaire de Pripyat ? :tired:

----------


## Zilief

"Non maman, c'est pas ENCORE un site de jeux vidéos ! "

Avec sa variante :

"Non chérie, c'est pas ENCORE un site de jeux vidéos ! "

----------


## Mr Navette

On peut avoir la début d'une recette de cuisine au canard  ::|: 

Genre : _1 Kg de Pommes,  1 Canard, un disque durs..._

Le disque durs en référence aux œufs...  ::|:  Non c'est débile en fait...

----------


## Lapinaute

Amis chasseurs, bonsoir.

----------


## ducon

Le gros coin du jour.

----------


## rOut

Je suppose que ça a déjà été fait :
"Aucun canard n'a été maltraité durant la réalisation de se site."

Ou sinon :
"Premier site garanti sans H1N1."

----------


## Silver

"Canard PC, parce que je le veau bien."  ::ninja::

----------


## gun

"Votre Canard PC sera en retard juste pour 7 fois."
Histoire de prévenir tout le monde.

----------


## rOut

Bon, une qui va bientôt être tout à fait véridique :

"Fansite #1 de Miley Cyrus"

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon, une qui va bientôt être tout à fait véridique :
> 
> "Fansite #1 de Miley Cyrus"


Vends pas la peau de l'Ours avant de l'avoir lu (d'ailleurs, faible, l'Ours du dernier n°).

----------


## Sao

C'est en faisant n'importe coin qu'on devient n'importe qui.

----------


## xrogaan

Non, en fait, c'est en abusant de n'importe qui que l'on fait n'importe quoi.

----------


## Sao

:Cigare:  Ouais mais dans la mienne y'a "coin".

----------


## Athelas

"On ne parle pas de sa disponibilité ici, merci"

"Alors, heureux ?"

"Bienvenue dans le centre aux coins"

----------


## ducon

Il manque coin dans un UL.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> "Bienvenue dans le centre aux coins"


J'adore !  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je crois que c'est un peu long pour une citation à la con  :tired:

----------


## Storm

Désirs d'avenir

----------


## Triz'

> Il manque coin dans un UL.


 :haha:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est en faisant n'importe coin qu'on devient n'importe qui.


Variante :
C'est en faisant n'importe coin qu'on devient n'importe cuit.  ::):

----------


## Jikob

Le site avec des canards dans tous les coins. 

EDIT : Arf y'a déjà eu bien mieux dans le même style. Je repasserai quand je serai saoul. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

> Variante :
> C'est en faisant n'importe coin qu'on devient n'importe cuit.


Ha oui ben voilà, impeccable. C'était un truc comme ça que je cherchais l'autre jour, tu es la lumière qui vient éclairer ma non-inspiration.

----------


## M0zArT

Ici on fait de la confiture de coin maison

--> []  :Emo:

----------


## Zevka

_Anas sana in lacus sano_

----------


## ducon

Tu veux dire _Anus salace in copro salaud_ ?

----------


## Froyok

> Tu veux dire _Anus salace in copro salaud_ ?


Et pour ceux qui ont pas fait LV2 Langue morte ça donne ?  :tired:

----------


## Hargn

/arriveaprèslabataille

Site garanti sans navets

<insérez votre citation au marqueur>

C’est mon site ma bataille

Roirim etis nu tse icec

Canardpc.com, un lien cliqué un lien offert

Ce canard est un scandale, vous êtes désabonné

Vous avez 3 messages

Ce site est optimisé pour les lapins

Page 1/1

Concours de french coincoin à 17h05

Appuyer sur F5 est dangereux pour cette citation

In coin we trust

Kamoulox !

Ceci est un pixel temporairement  mort -> .

Canard PC, bimensuel monomaniaque

E Pericoloso Sporgersi

Vous êtes sur internet

<espace alloué>

----------


## ducon

> Et pour ceux qui ont pas fait LV2 Langue morte ça donne ?


Rien, c’est du latin de chiottes.  :tired:

----------


## Pinkipou

> 


De la qualité en quantité : great job !

----------


## Zilief

Pour éviter les coups de soleil, réglez votre écran sur 75 hertz

----------


## t4nk

> C'est en faisant n'importe coin qu'on devient n'importe qui.





> Variante :
> C'est en faisant n'importe coin qu'on devient n'importe cuit.


Variante 2 : C'est en faisant n'importe cuite qu'on devient n'importe coin².

----------


## Froyok

> Rien, c’est du latin de chiottes.


 :^_^: 
(J'le savais !  ::ninja:: )

----------


## TheToune

> /arriveaprèslabataille
> 
> Site garanti sans navets
> 
> <insérez votre citation au marqueur>
> 
> C’est mon site ma bataille
> 
> Roirim etis nu tse icec
> ...


Quel talent  :;):

----------


## Sao

Hargn, bravo, elles sont toutes bien. Et T4nk, on va y arriver !

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pareil, j'en mettrais bien quelques unes de Hargn !

----------


## Banky

Moi je propose qu'on remplace la citation en faux morse, par une citation en vrai morse:

-.-././-.-./..//./.../-//..-/-././/-.-./../-/.-/-/../---/-. ou -.-./.-/-./.-/.-./-../.--./-.-.//..-/-.//.../../-/.//--.-/..-/'../.-..//./.../-//-.../.././-.//.--./---/..-/.-.//.-.././/.-../../.-./. (bon par contre + de 50 signes  ::(: )

----------


## Froyok

> Moi je propose qu'on remplace la citation en faux morse, par une citation en vrai morse:
> 
> -.-././-.-./..//./.../-//..-/-././/-.-./../-/.-/-/../---/-. ou -.-./.-/-./.-/.-./-../.--./-.-.//..-/-.//.../../-/.//--.-/..-/'../.-..//./.../-//-.../.././-.//.--./---/..-/.-.//.-.././/.-../../.-./. (bon par contre + de 50 signes )


SoS CanardPC ?  :^_^:

----------


## Athelas

> Moi je propose qu'on remplace la citation en faux morse, par une citation en vrai morse:
> 
> -.-././-.-./..//./.../-//..-/-././/-.-./../-/.-/-/../---/-. ou -.-./.-/-./.-/.-./-../.--./-.-.//..-/-.//.../../-/.//--.-/..-/'../.-..//./.../-//-.../.././-.//.--./---/..-/.-.//.-.././/.-../../.-./. (bon par contre + de 50 signes )


"-.-././-.-./..//./. ah, plus de place, désolé les gars..."

----------


## Kas3rkin

Cours canard, le vieux con est derrière toi !    ::ninja:: 


Teocali

----------


## Max_well

Couly de canard


Teocali

----------


## Dark Fread

Nous servons 24h/24 des steaks HD.


Teocali

----------


## Froyok

> Nous servons 24h/24 des steaks HD.


Hohoho  ::XD::  !

Pardon.


Teocali

----------


## The Franceman

Bientôt: Canard TV, la chaîne télégeeknique.


Teocali

----------


## _Uriel_

Le site des meilleurs concours du monde.


Teocali

----------


## Tien 12

Bon, je déterre le topic pour pas grand chose, mais je suis tombé sur "Ne pas cliquer ici". Et j'ai pensé qu'il manquait le soulignage de "ici"

Teocali

----------


## Legnou

le site qui butine les butineurs

Teocali

----------


## Faster

Canard PC; what else ?

Teocali

----------


## Nilsou

> Bon, je déterre le topic pour pas grand chose, mais je suis tombé sur "Ne pas cliquer ici". Et j'ai pensé qu'il manquait le soulignage de "ici"


D'ailleurs on pourrais faire en sorte que le bouton disparaisse au bout de deux clics, un ptit clin d'œil a la SF. (comme quand on tape "about**:robots" dans firefox)


Teocali

----------


## Nilsou

> Moi je propose qu'on remplace la citation en faux morse, par une citation en vrai morse:
> 
> -.-././-.-./..//./.../-//..-/-././/-.-./../-/.-/-/../---/-. ou -.-./.-/-./.-/.-./-../.--./-.-.//..-/-.//.../../-/.//--.-/..-/'../.-..//./.../-//-.../.././-.//.--./---/..-/.-.//.-.././/.-../../.-./. (bon par contre + de 50 signes )


Nan mais en vrai morse mettez celle ci ce sera mieux :*---  ··-  ··--··  -··  -  -·-·*
[/B]
ça veut dire "ou? DTC" , comme ça c'est une connerie et ça reste cours.

Ou alors en plus long :* ---  ··-  -·-··  ·-  ··--··  -··   -  -·-·*

"ou ça? DTC?"


Teocali

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Moi je propose qu'on remplace la citation en faux morse, par une citation en vrai morse:
> 
> -.-././-.-./..//./.../-//..-/-././/-.-./../-/.-/-/../---/-. ou -.-./.-/-./.-/.-./-../.--./-.-.//..-/-.//.../../-/.//--.-/..-/'../.-..//./.../-//-.../.././-.//.--./---/..-/.-.//.-.././/.-../../.-./. (bon par contre + de 50 signes )


L'apostrophe  de mémoire c'est .----.

Teocali

----------


## Miniwaz

> Bon, je déterre le topic pour pas grand chose, mais je suis tombé sur "Ne pas cliquer ici". Et j'ai pensé qu'il manquait le soulignage de "ici"


J'ai cliqué.

Nan je plaisante. :tired: 


Teocali

----------


## Flipmode

> L'apostrophe  de mémoire c'est .----.


On est plus à ça près quand on voit qu'il manque les majuscules et la ponctuation ... ::zzz:: 


Teocali

----------


## Mr Ianou

Canard PC: Pour les paraplegeek du PC.

Teocali

----------


## Ithilsul

Trop Couly pour être honnête.


Teocali

----------


## Alab

CanardPC, meilleur qu'un gâteau recouvert de Couly.

Teocali

----------


## Aëlooker

36 15 Canarde: des rencontres très hot

Pourboire interdit, serveurs ivres

Contact us@cpc.ch

More than 50 virgins & infinite continues

Yes, we Can hard 
_éventuellement suivi de:_ (vote Oboulon for president)

Incoming cookies chauds

Attention! Canard méchant.

Forum modéré: souris muselés seulement

Allô souris maltraitée: 3163 (numéro hardware)

Gagner 1 343,80 € brut/mois depuis votre PC

Grand jeu: Lapines, gagnez un Mac

Teocali

----------


## Aëlooker

Internet libère la flemme

Ici, fort chômage, faible PING/habitant

Connecté avec la Bretagne entière

C'est bon, j'arrive dans 5mn je mate mes mails

100% pixels recyclables

Vitesse limitée à 26,6 kbits/s

Pour votre santé, tuez 5 mutants & zombies /jour

Teocali

----------


## moutaine

Canard PC, le site qui nettoie votre écran.

Teocali

----------


## Banky

CanardPC, un site qu'il est bien pour le lire !

Aucun canard n'a été maltraité pour faire ce site.

C'est fini on n'appel plus

Attention, chutes de canard !

Teocali


ps: il y a vraiment des citations reprises ou tout le monde s'en fout ?

----------


## Tien 12

Seule les citations dignes d'un bon bloc de foi gras ou d'un bon magret saignant sont reprisent.

Teocali

----------


## Gregouze

Le plus grand canard de tout l'étang.

Teocali

----------


## Frogg

Ouais! Une nouvelle citation qui déchire!  ::lol:: 

Faut que j'essaie d'en trouver...  :tired: 

Teocali

----------


## Banky

Le seul magazine qui casse 3 pattes à un canard.

Teocali

----------


## znokiss

:^_^: 

Teocali

----------


## Phenixy

> Le seul magazine qui casse 3 pattes à un canard.


Ta blague est Znokiss Approved, tu viens de gagner un slip.  :B): 

Teocali

----------


## Banky

Dédicacé j'espère le slip  ::wub:: 

Teocali

----------


## Froyok

> Le plus grand canard de tout l'étang.


J'adore !  ::wub:: 

Teocali

----------


## Dark Fread

Port du slip obligatoire. 



Spoiler Alert! 


(nul, je sais  ::ninja:: )



Teocali

----------


## Gregouze

> J'adore !


J'espère qu'elle sera repéré.  ::ninja:: 

Je l'ai gardée en tête toute une matinée avant de pouvoir la poster.  :tired: 

Teocali

----------


## _Uriel_

> J'espère qu'elle sera repéré*e*.


Elle a un tel niveau de topissitude qu'elle mérite même de figurer de façon permanente sur le mag. Chapeau bas Monsieur.

Teocali

----------


## Twisted

Canard PC, le site des vices et de Boulon

Teocali

----------


## Dark Fread

J'aime  :^_^: 

Edit inspiration lapinesque soudaine : 


Merci de ne pas chier dans le pot de Roger Rabbit.
"Alors, quoi de neuf docteur ?" - Bugs Banni

Teocali

----------


## Maalak

Coin coin coin coin, coin coin coin, coin coin.






Désolé  ::ninja:: 

Teocali

----------


## Anon4782

C'est un peu chiant de devoir signer chacun de ses mails soi-même, on pourrait pas avoir une foncion pour intégrer sa signature comme sur l'excellent Outlook?

Teocali

----------


## Miniwaz

> C'est un peu chiant de devoir signer chacun de ses mails soi-même, on pourrait pas avoir une foncion pour intégrer sa signature comme sur l'excellent Outlook?
> 
> 
> Teocali


Demande à Half.

Et Teocali.

----------


## The Real Dav

On peut envoyer des mails sur CPC ?  ::XD::

----------


## The Real Dav

Petit délire sur les signatures de pub:

A nous de vous faire préférer le coin.
Just coin it !
Il lit Canard PC, il a tout compris.
Canard PC, what else ?

----------


## znokiss

> C'est un peu chiant de devoir signer chacun de ses mails soi-même, on pourrait pas avoir une foncion pour intégrer sa signature comme sur l'excellent Outlook?
> 
> Teocali


Ouais, grave, à quand une fonction signature ? On pourrait même s'amuser à mettre des bétises dedans ou carrément des citations du forum et tout...

Nicolas Sarkozy.

----------


## Regal

Pas de cane blanche par ici.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Circuler y'a rien à voir !



Teocali

----------


## Froyok

> Circuler y'a rien à voir !
> 
> 
> 
> Teocali


Je lis plus le topic à b0b0, mais c'est quoi cette histoire de faux teocali ?  :tired: 
Bon, et c'est pas plutôt un "z" à la fin de circuler qu'il faudrait mettre ?



Teocali

[EDIT] Ha ok, j'ai compris.

----------


## crazycow

Site officiel des anatidaephobiques.

----------


## Ithilsul

Interdit aux dircoms de France Telecom.


CanardPC : mieux qu'un nain fini. _(ou « Plus grand... »)_.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Le plus grand canard de tout l'étang.
> 
> Teocali


Canard Pc : S'il ne sort pas dans les temps, c'est qu'il préfère rester près du bord!

----------


## Dark Fread

La ville du vice et du PC.

----------


## Banky

8 lettres: CANARD PC... Pas mieux

----------


## cacaprout

caca !

----------


## znokiss

> La ville du vice et du PC.


 ::wub:: ; mon petit Dark Fread.

----------


## Ithilsul

Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé :

Le canard qui t'en bouche un coin.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé :
> 
> Le canard qui t'en bouche un coin.


Très bon ça.

----------


## Yorkmouth

J'ai eu l'illumination aux toilettex l'autre jour:

Ce site web a été élevé en plein air.

Quoi? Y'a que moi que ca fait rire ?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ce site web a *était* élevé en plein air.
> 
> Quoi? Y'a que moi que ca fait rire ?


Non, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons...

----------


## Froyok

> Non, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons...


Et pis me semble qu'il y en a déjà une semblable...

----------


## Yorkmouth

> Non, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons...



Oui bon ben ca va je corrige:

" étais ".

Voilà c'est corrigé.

 ::ninja:: 

"été" bien sur.

(Retourne se fouetter pour avoir fait cette faute)

Sinon j'ai pensé a une autre variante: 

Ce site a été développé en plein air (oui c'est un peu comme "ce site a été développé couché")

----------


## redsensei

> Non, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons...


Moi, j'ai bêtement pensé que c'était fait exprès !  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Hommage au DRM Ubisoft :
"Ce site nécessite une connexion internet pour fonctionner".

----------


## Mr Navette

Half maded...

ou 

Half création, à moitié !

Quoique déjà fait peut-être...  ::|:

----------


## Froyok

> Hommage au DRM Ubisoft :
> "Ce site nécessite une connexion internet pour fonctionner".


Haha, j'aime bien !  :^_^:

----------


## moutaine

> Hommage au DRM Ubisoft :
> "Ce site nécessite une connexion internet pour fonctionner".


Ou dans le même genre.
"Ce site nécessite de travailler hors connexion pour fonctionner."

variante plus courte

"Ce site nécessite de travailler hors connexion."

----------


## O.Boulon

> Half maded...


Dis moi, t'es prof d'anglais, non ?

----------


## Mr Navette

J'ai mis un "d" de trop... et c'est juste parce que c'était beau...enfin au moins pour moi...  ::(:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Dis moi, t'es prof d'anglais, non ?


Moi oui...
 ::): 






Mais, pour ne pas être hors sujet, vitevitevitevitevitevite, une citation à la con...

"Le site qui loot du stuff de roxxor pour pw0ner à la k4l4sh §§§"

 ::unsure::

----------


## Mr Navette

C'est grave si je suis en FAC d'anglais ?  ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est grave si je suis en FAC d'anglais ?


Non, t'es plutôt raccord avec les profs que j'ai eu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Mr Navette

Merde...

----------


## Silver

> C'est grave si je suis en FAC d'anglais ?


Tu as au moins la chance de ne pas vivre dans un environnement d'objets "Made in China" ou "Made in Taiwan".

D'ailleurs c'est aussi adapté pour ce site : "This website is made in Taiwan".  ::):

----------


## Alab

> "Ce site nécessite une connexion internet pour fonctionner".






> "This website is made in Taiwan".


J'aime beaucoup celles là !  ::P:

----------


## Yorkmouth

"L'affichage de cette page a nécessité le sacrifice de 3 orphelins"

----------


## Reizz

Retournez votre écran pour découvrir le mot codé : "713705"

Des news pour votre Tatoo : "INTEL"

----------


## Ze Venerable

"Ici les canards surfent" ou un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Neø

3615 code : canard, le rendez vous des jeunes dans le vent.

----------


## nahar

Call of Ducky, Hardware Warfare.

----------


## Akodo

"Half m'a coder".

----------


## Banky

Pas mal  :;): 

"Attention ce site peut s'autodétruire sans prévenir"

----------


## GrandFather

« Powered by Half Minded Software »

« Canardpc.com, le site préféré de Jeff Beck »

« Canardpc.com, le coin du gamer »

« Quand le canard montre le jeu, le fou regarde la note. Confucius »

« Ce site est optimisé pour glander au boulot »

(désolé si c'est de la redite, relire les 12 pages précédentes de citations à la con m'a paru dangereux pour ma santé mentale)

----------


## SangSucre

"Encore une victoire de canard !"

----------


## wardog

Printf("Oups, pardon!");

----------


## ray365

Oh j'adore le canard! Surtout le foie de canard avec de la confiture de figues,,,

----------


## t4nk

La taca taca tac tac cliqu' du canard.

----------


## Narushima

"Avez-vous pensé à activer votre pare-feu Open Office ?"

Mon esprit d'escalier est le plus balèze de tous les esprits d'escalier.

----------


## Dark Fread

> "Avez-vous pensé à activer votre pare-feu Open Office ?"
> 
> Mon esprit d'escalier est le plus balèze de tous les esprits d'escalier.


Il y en a déjà une avec le pare-feu OOo  ::P: 




> Site protégé par le pare-feu Open Office

----------


## Shurin

"Votre touche F5 vas bientôt vous lâcher..."

----------


## Elian

Ce serait bon d'avoir la liste quelque part, histoire de pouvoir proposer des trucs qui ne sont pas trop proche de ce qui existe déjà. Genre en premier post du thread.

----------


## kaldanm

> Ce serait bon d'avoir la liste quelque part, histoire de pouvoir proposer des trucs qui ne sont pas trop proche de ce qui existe déjà. Genre en premier post du thread.


Trop long, c'est 50 signes max.

----------


## Elian

> Trop long, c'est 50 signes max.


Je ne peux que souligner la non-hilarité qui m'a assaillie à la lecture de ta réflexion. Désolé.  ::|:

----------


## Gregouze

> Trop long, c'est 50 signes max.


Boarf, moi ça m'a fait pouffer.  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> trop long, c'est 50 signes max.


19,5/10
 :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je ne peux que souligner la non-hilarité qui m'a assaillie à la lecture de ta réflexion. Désolé.


Meuh Nicole, faut pas le prendre comme ça écoute, c'est complètement ridicule.

----------


## The Franceman

"Aucune démo est fournie avec ce magazine."

----------

